# story continuation game



## ani-lover (Nov 26, 2006)

ok, just like the word association game, thisgame is creating a story and all the members just add on to the lastpart with a sentence or two. 
why not let this be the begining.....

Once upon a time in a pen so big and full of toys and food there were two bunnies......


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Nov 26, 2006)

... named Snickers and Goober, who loved to binky and play all day...


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 26, 2006)

Their pen was made up of Nic Cubes, and eachweek their owner had to add on another Nic - Cube. They were told bythe pet shop they were Netherland Dwarfs. But they just keptgrowing and growing....


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Nov 26, 2006)

...eventually the bunnies kept growing so largethat the owner decided that they have to be Flemish Giants. Thetwo bunnies grew so big that the owner,namedKiya,also cleaned out a room in thehouseto give to the buns...


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 26, 2006)

Meanwhile the pet shop owner was beingheld guiltyfor bunny descrimination.


----------



## Greta (Nov 27, 2006)

for the two bunnies had filed a lawsuit,claiming that they deserved to know their true heritage, and the petshop owner was depriving them of this right


----------



## loplover (Nov 27, 2006)

The rabbits contiued to grow larger and larger untill one day


----------



## Michaela (Nov 27, 2006)

They exploded!


----------



## missyscove (Nov 27, 2006)

Of course, not literally, Snickers actually kindled 5 little flemish babies.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 27, 2006)

And I got first choice


----------



## missyscove (Nov 27, 2006)

Choosing my very favorite flemmie color.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Nov 27, 2006)

...The five Flemish babies grew up big andhealthy. But around five months, Kiya decided that it was time for fourof them to go to good homes:?. Buckle, Boots and Barley all foundhomes, but Bambi and Barkley were left over. The owner needs to choosebetween the two soon, or just keep them....


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 27, 2006)

But then one day the most amazing thinghappened. Lou Hassenffeffer, the great Hollywood mogul, set upon thetown with his entire Hollywood entourage in tow. Hassenffeffer wasthere to film his latest sci-fi action flick, 'One Flew Over TheBunny's Nest' He brought with him everything he needed: the lateststate-of-the-art camera equipment, sound gear, best boys, best girls,gofers, groundhogs...why, he even had a mobile makeup trailer to ensurehis actors looked their best under the glare of the hot lights. 

However, even with everything the great director had planned to filmthe perfect movie (as he was a Virgo and extremely exact), he was stillmissing one thing: the perfect bunny star.


----------



## JimD (Nov 28, 2006)

Mr Hassenffeffer hadarranged to use the parking lot at the TSC Store in town. They hadbrought trailers to stay in, and where directed to park along the whitepicket fence at the back of the lot. Since it was late, he decided tohave everybody get some rest and then get an early start in themorning. Lou decided to turn in, even though he was still perplexedabout finding a lead bunnie.
Shortly after going to bed, Lou heard a loud thumping and thought itmight be one of the crew at his door. He got up, opened the door andthere was no one there. This happened a few times, but no one was everat the door and it was too dark outside to see anything else. Soon hedrifted off to sleep.

In the morning Lou was awakened by the thumpingagain. This time he opened the door and staring over the fence wasBarkley. Looking beyond the very large bunnie he noticed Bambi.AND SHEWAS BUILDING A NEST!!!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 30, 2006)

But alas! I have no more room for anymore bunnies!

After much thought, I decided tobuy a plot of land and builda bunny sanctuary. 

MeanwhileLou stood there totally shocked out of his mind....


----------



## ani-lover (Dec 1, 2006)

that i would spend so much money on huge runs and cages for these rabbits.


----------



## ani-lover (Dec 4, 2006)

:bump


----------



## Linz_1987 (Dec 4, 2006)

But I love rabbits so very much, that I desidedto go ahead with it. After many hours of building and timeput into the sanctuary, it was to be open on the December5th. And who better than to open it than the Queen herself!


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 5, 2006)

When the Queen saw all the little bunnies shedecided she must have some, and so she adopted 8 of them and took themon walks with her Corgi's.


----------



## JimD (Dec 6, 2006)

Meanwhile......back at the bunny sanctuary.....


----------



## Linz_1987 (Dec 6, 2006)

The news was spread about the grand opening ofthe sanctuary. The next morning there was , sadly, a tower ofbunnies in boxes surrounding the sanctuary. People heardabout the sanctuary opening, and thought their bunnies would be betteroff there.

But ofcourse, boxes arent really bunny proof, so a few of them hadchewed through them and were running around the place. Therewas no knowing if it was too late and if any of the doe's werepregnant. But there was plenty of room to goaround. We just had to work out a playtime rota.... for over1,000 bunnies!


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 6, 2006)

All of a sudden Roger and Anita from 101Dalmations turned up. They deicded they were not content with theirpuppies and they adopted 101 rabbits aswell. The shelter was very happy!


----------



## ani-lover (Dec 15, 2006)

then they built a big run and...


----------



## Linz_1987 (Dec 16, 2006)

And invited Wallace And Gromit to tea But this time they didnt bring with them the bun-o-matic 6,000.


----------



## ani-lover (Dec 30, 2006)

the brought many new cages and toys for the rabbits.:bunnydance:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Dec 31, 2006)

Until one day as I was walking through the woods, I came across a HUGE purple hairy monster!

It had green spots and horns, and was striding towards me with a very angry face.


----------



## JimD (Dec 31, 2006)

YIKES!!! :shock:
Without hesitating, I scooped up my bunnie and stuffed him in my bunpack.
Iquickly clicked the heels of my red sneakers together three times while saying:

"There's no place like....."


----------



## ani-lover (Jan 7, 2007)

*...bunny playhouse" *i then went in a warp and ended up in...


----------



## ani-lover (Jan 13, 2007)

:bump


----------



## katt (Jan 13, 2007)

the wild amazon. "how on earth did i gethere?!?".i walked for days over brush and under trees, untilli came across a tribe of natives. . .


----------



## JimD (Jan 14, 2007)

I don't think they were too happy that I had stumbled upon their remote village!
I was quickly surrounded by a bristling of spears and somewhat angry faces.
They murmured amongst themselves and kept pointing at me.
I was thinking that I was surely BBQ!!!

I frantically reached in my bag and pulled out my arsenal....A BUNNY???
I pointed it at the closest native and shouted, "THIS BUNNY IS LOADED AND I'M NOT AFRAID TO USE IT!!!!"
The bunny wiggled it's nose.
All of the natives started giggling........ and were soon laughing sohard they fell down rolling on the ground with tears in their eyes.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jan 14, 2007)

This was my chance to escape!


----------



## ani-lover (Feb 19, 2007)

i wasn't sure where to go. a rabbit hopped up to me and...


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 19, 2007)

...licked my toe, wiggled his bottom and ran off to the left. I followed him, hoping that he was trying to help me


----------



## ani-lover (Feb 19, 2007)

when i fell into..


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 19, 2007)

an old dis-used well! Lucky for me it still hadheaps of water in it so I didn't fall all the way to the bottom. Iquickly checked my rabbit - phew, safe and dry. I sat doggy paddling inthe water for a while trying to think of a way to get out, while myrabbit sat on my head to avoid the water. Suddenly I heard a little boycall out to me...


----------



## missyscove (Feb 21, 2007)

"Is that a bunny?" he asked "I've always wanted a bunny."
He lowered down a bucket into which I placed my precious friend.


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 5, 2007)

BUMP!!


----------



## JimD (Jul 8, 2007)

...the bucket hit me on the head! OW!!!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 9, 2007)

I fell unconsious from the blow to m head...

I fall to the floor of the wall, and hear a voice say "OMG I recognize that guy...isnt that...."


----------

